
Ninja announces he is leaving Twitch to stream exclusively on Mixer - minimaxir
https://www.theverge.com/2019/8/1/20750393/ninja-mixer-exclusive-twitch-fortnite-streaming-gaming-announcement
======
minimaxir
I know how HN feels about streaming culture, but this is a move that'll have
significant trickle-down effects.

~~~
aphextim
Maybe this one will do more, but when Pewd did his live-streaming on Dlive it
helped Dlive's numbers a bit but in all honesty the growth wasn't as large as
many people thought it would be.

I think the same will happen here where at first there will be some fuss about
it, and in two weeks people will have forgotten about it.

He did lose the biggest tournament for Fortnight and they did recently crown a
new 'fortnight king'.

The majority of his viewers are most likely teenagers between the ages of
12-16 (I could be wrong but haven't seen his demographic stats), who are more
likely to be loyal to whatever the flavor of the week is rather than stay
loyal and switch platforms with him.

------
Ocerge
I wonder what Microsoft’s number was to get him off of Twitch; it has to have
been alarmingly high.

